# cat did horrible with Taste Of The Wild



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I switched my cat to taste of the wild and the poor thing did horrible. hairloss, red skin, dull coat! poor guy looked like crap only after 3 weeks of feeding TOTW.

did anyone here have luck with TOTW for cats?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nope, my cats wouldn't even touch it, the only cat food that my cats have done wonderfully on is Go natural by petcurean Petcurean Pet Nutrition
My almost 15 yrold cat (May 10) who has no teeth has done beautiful on it, her eyes are very bright, she lost that saggy stomach and the vet said she's now at the perfect weight. I'd reccomment it to anyone although it is expensive, like the Evo, Orijen brands.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ellie is on it right now, I rotate every bag. She doesn't seem to like it nearly as much as other foods we've given her. it gets left in the bowl longer than any other food and she's lost some weight, so now she's too skinny again. I also noticed last night she has dandruff again, which she hasn't had since about two weeks after we got her on grain free. I won't be keeping totw in her rotation.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

My cats will not eat anything but atta boy garbage. No other dry or wet food, but I've made up my mind to switch them to a higher quality food after this bag of atta boy trash is done. They will either starve or eat the better food.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i went with Purina one.
i know its not great, but its better than lots of foods in my area.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You have to be careful, you can't really starve a cat into eating because they WILL let themselves starve to death. Also, cats can go into liver failure if they don't eat at least every 48 hours.


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

My cats loved TOTW (dry) and did well on it, but I don't feed it anymore.


----------



## papillonsandpitbulls (Jul 7, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> i went with Purina one.
> i know its not great, but its better than lots of foods in my area.


I would be switching to a generic canned brand if I were you; generic canned is better than the best dry. Plus it's cheaper. :smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

good idea. i might do that! i will look at the cost.


----------

